# Puppy has a Swelling



## Vampiric Conure (Aug 17, 2018)

My poor puppy, Myrrh, has a swelling on her muzzle. I'm going to keep an eye on it and see if it goes down on its own. If not, I have a vet visit to schedule. 

Why does this always happen when I don't have the money? LOL!


----------



## Rusty7 (May 25, 2018)

I hope Myrrh feels better! It might be a mild allergic reaction or something. My dog, who is kind of old by now, has a limp sometimes. It's been happening on and off, but he healed right before we were planning to take him to the vet.


----------



## Vampiric Conure (Aug 17, 2018)

Well, the swelling on Myrrh's lip went down, then started with her eyelid. Then overnight it was gone. It must have been an allergic reaction to something, but for the life of me, I can't figure out what. All her food is normal. She ahd been chewing a stick that she found, so it could have been that. 

Sigh. Puppies.


----------

